# shopperpress for wordpress ecommerce? any opinions?



## Polonut (Aug 28, 2009)

Has anyone used Shopper press? Im looking at setting up a T-shirt website. Link: ShopperPress - Wordpress Shopping Cart
My uncle who is a programmer has basic CSS knowledge and said that this would be a good option and he would help me customize it. 

Seems to have great pros. Is it worth 80$ once off? Vs Bigcartel which is like 20$ per month? I think so.

What are your opinions?
Has anyone tried this? 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## hlc (Dec 7, 2009)

wow so much stuff now going on right now with web designs.
one day everything will be more affordable.


----------



## Polonut (Aug 28, 2009)

Ya I agree its like all technology. The moment some open source version of this software comes out. Their price is going to shoot down to compete. 

Im surprised nobody has tried this. I guess its new stuff.


----------



## tmonkey (May 6, 2009)

If you are going to use wordpress as your backend there are a lot of free options before you spend your $80. I've used WP e-commerce (WordPress › WP e-Commerce WordPress Plugins) for a couple of sites and it is very simple and free. There are additional addons that expand it's capabilities, most free, some pay, but you can get a lot of help from the wordpress community forums. 

For $80 I wouldn't expect a lot of support - the free addons generally have the better forums and active communities.


----------



## hlc (Dec 7, 2009)

tmonkey said:


> If you are going to use wordpress as your backend there are a lot of free options before you spend your $80. I've used WP e-commerce (WordPress › WP e-Commerce WordPress Plugins) for a couple of sites and it is very simple and free. There are additional addons that expand it's capabilities, most free, some pay, but you can get a lot of help from the wordpress community forums.
> 
> For $80 I wouldn't expect a lot of support - the free addons generally have the better forums and active communities.


can u plz tell us why u havent kept using them? did u run in some kind of problems?


----------



## tmonkey (May 6, 2009)

I still do use them on a couple of sites - I'll add them to my portfolio in my sig. It's mainly for smaller stores - my main site is a zen cart store which will do a lot more, but is a lot more complex. I'm trying to get a guide written up to setting up a simple wordpress site and store - hopefully I'll have it by tomorrow. (And if that works I might try a zen guide...)


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Polonut said:


> Has anyone used Shopper press? Im looking at setting up a T-shirt website. Link: ShopperPress - Wordpress Shopping Cart
> My uncle who is a programmer has basic CSS knowledge and said that this would be a good option and he would help me customize it.
> 
> Seems to have great pros. Is it worth 80$ once off? Vs Bigcartel which is like 20$ per month? I think so.
> ...


I've been looking at wordpress shopping carts recently as well, and ran across shopperpress.

I don't think it had all the features I'd personally want out of a shopping cart, but there are a few other wordpress ecommerce type plugins that are also worth looking at:

Templatic has a few different ecommerce themes like Emporium.

There's also Shopp, PHPurchase, and WP-ecommerce

I still haven't found one that does inventory management at the option variable level (ie: how many small, red t-shirts left in stock) and has good upsell/promotion capabilities during checkout (great for selling stickers and small ticket items when people are buying t-shirts)

I always prefer a once off instead of ongoing monthly fees.

If your solution doesn't have to be wordpress powered, you can also look at CubeCart.


----------



## bigluelok (Aug 10, 2007)

tmonkey said:


> I still do use them on a couple of sites - I'll add them to my portfolio in my sig. It's mainly for smaller stores - my main site is a zen cart store which will do a lot more, but is a lot more complex. I'm trying to get a guide written up to setting up a simple wordpress site and store - hopefully I'll have it by tomorrow. (And if that works I might try a zen guide...)


that would be awesome.


----------



## tmonkey (May 6, 2009)

It's longer than I thought! Part one should be up tonight...


----------



## bigluelok (Aug 10, 2007)

tmonkey said:


> It's longer than I thought! Part one should be up tonight...


 it is long i read part one last night.

thanks man


----------



## esmoli (Jun 27, 2010)

Wordpress is a great platform, it's customisable at almost every level, I design lots of sites on wordpress for this reason, and there is a good free plugin for most uses including ecommerce. The ratings in the wordpress plugin site are pretty accurate and most are easy to install. Im pretty sure the last install of wp-e-commerce (free plugin version) did inventory management, it's main setback is that the menu system can glitch on first install requiring some css styling in the theme to put it right, not too difficult to overcome though. As an aside this plug in also manages digital files which is a great feature to think of if you may consider expanding your business in the future towards 'downloads' of art work.

Moli


----------



## mfreund (Sep 12, 2005)

Plus spending money on shopperpres....and they encrypt the footer....Who wants tat on their business site....not me


----------



## mfreund (Sep 12, 2005)

Yeah see i agree with you.....I have shopperpress and it works goog but i will NOT use it since the footer cant be removed


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

I have had great luck with e-shop for wordpress. It's 3.0 ready and works like a charm!


----------



## gonz (Jul 14, 2010)

ive looked at all the options and it looks like wp e commerce is the best fit for a small time tshirt guy like myself. great thread thank for all the comments. very helpful.


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

E shop plugin works great for a small Wordpress based shopping site!


----------



## laosfu (Mar 15, 2007)

I use WP commerce...
http://www.instinct.co.nz/e-commerce/
Im waiting on the new update with wp commerce since wordpress just updated with better features.. which the new wpcommerce update will run faster and allow better options.. etc.. 

Ive been using WP since 2004 and technology has come a long way.. lol

Right now I have a vinyl decals store in the works.. has about 500+ products..


----------



## Photos (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes Wordpress is a great back-end for any website, especially because it offers a powerful article system.

What I would like to do is run a customizable ecommerce system on Wordpress but have a 3rd party do all the printing and order fulfillment. Any ideas what options I have?


----------



## foga (May 10, 2011)

I am thinking about purchasing shopper press templates. I am also in process of setting up an online store but, I am not sure whether to use shoppers press I have already created a website using joomla for my website wholesale trade suppliers.


----------



## jamesB (May 19, 2011)

hi guys

ok i checked and confirmed with ShopperPress, there is NO encryption within their theme (i even checked myself) and all powered by noticed in the footer can be removed and edited so im not sure why mfreund said that, guess he doesnt want others to catch on 

The theme is very good and their support..wow! very fast, was supprised, saved me alot of time and money cos the other services are very expensive.

i 100% recommend


----------



## jamesB (May 19, 2011)

oh.. something else i just found out, there is an option to upload custom images for each product which is GREAT!! means my customers can send me their own graphics for my t-shirts.. 


Wordpress Shopping Cart | New for 2011


----------



## vyonte (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there, 
Looking for a ecomerce system for wordpress, Google brought me here.

I believe that shopperpress is a good option for people that know, manage and use Wordpress as content manager usually. Wordpress has a lot of benefits that are not included in other content management systems and less in shooping cart. If this not true, please, let me know. This is why people, like me try to don't looking for out of this.

In this last month I study some options for shops. Zencart, OsCommerce (outside of wordpress), Shopperpress, WP-Ecommerce (like plugins or themes) for this content manager.

All the solutions are valid, depend that the time, budget, knowledge, features that you have

The free options has a large community of people that mantain the product and plugin. Product like Shopperpress commented here, is made but a company, and the features could be limited, but you can sure the support.

I try to calculate implement some options in free ecommerce system, and are more expensive that $80 USD that I would paid for shopperpress.

Are perfect applications? I belive no. In one or other, always something missing.


----------



## sshaw219 (Jan 21, 2012)

ShopperPress is great for my online store and have even found $25 off here


----------



## Beolight (Jan 21, 2012)

Why did you guys/gals choose Wordpress?


----------

